# Buffy the Vampire Slayer



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

I just watched the first episode. It seems a little cheesy. I'm a fan of joss whedon, but I'm wondering how long it will take for this show to get really interesting.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Define interesting.  

This is (arguably of course) the best series ever made for television, so stick around. It's worth it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

By the end of the first (short) season, it's firing on all cylinders. "Prophecy Girl," the season finale, is amazing television.

Then it improves.

It probably peaks around the end of Season 3, although "peaks" might not be the right word. "Plateaus"? From then until the end, it goes up and down, running the full range from very good to great.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

It's a little cheesy, but the character development is fantastic. It just keeps getting better, then there are a couple of bad seasons with moments of brilliance, then it gets great again.

I'm watching the last season now. Joss Whedon is a storytelling genius.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

The first season is definitely a bit cheesy. They were on a shoestring budget back then. and the show was still trying to find itself. It gets better. Way better.

Don't get caught up in the FX. Don't get caught up in outdated wardrobe. Just listen to the dialog and take in the story. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

By the way, "Bored now" is a cue to edge slowly towards the door and pray you don't attract her attention.

Eventually you'll know what jehma means.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> By the way, "Bored now" is a cue to edge slowly towards the door and pray you don't attract her attention.
> 
> Eventually you'll know what jehma means.


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

Keep Watching!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I will agree with what others have said here. S1 felt like a little up and down, but S2 was awesome. To me, the S2 season finale is still one of the best hours in Television. I still can't listen to Sarah McLachlan the same way.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Keep watching - it is AWESOME!!!

Then watch Angel.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

"Once More, With Feeling" (the long version) was also a great episode. (Season 6 episode 7)


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Keep watching - it is AWESOME!!!
> 
> Then watch Angel.


Oooooh ... there's that avatar again.

*runs for a cold shower*


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jehma said:


> Oooooh ... there's that avatar again.
> 
> *runs for a cold shower*


Isn't it YUMMY???? :up:


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I do LOVE that avatar!


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

Now that I have caught up on BSG, I was thinking of renting Buffy for the train ride home. I am a fan of Firefly (who isn't  ). Looks like I should do it based on the glowing recommendations.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I watched a lot of Buffy and Angel on my iPod during my LIRR commute.

One episode pretty much filled the entire train time - it was perfect!

I think I am going to start BSG next....


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I got hooked on Buffy after watching one episode in the 5th season where something major happens to one of the secondary characters. I watched it while feeding my then month-old daughter at 3AM, so sleep deprivation may have muddled my thoughts, but I did realize quality TV when I saw it. Luckily one of the cable channels was showing the entire show in order, every day, so I started TiVoing it and watched it from the beginning as soon as I could.

It remains one of the consistently best TV series I've ever seen, and I was sorry when it ended.


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

My train commute is perfect for 1 hour (42 minute) programs as well.

My other choice was watching Alias, another show I never watched a single episode of. The damn iPod Touch has really increased my television program watching.

I will trade you my BSG rips for your Buffy rips.


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

Mars Rocket said:


> I got hooked on Buffy after watching one episode in the 5th season where something major happens to one of the secondary characters. I watched it while feeding my then month-old daughter at 3AM, so sleep deprivation may have muddled my thoughts, but I did realize quality TV when I saw it. Luckily one of the cable channels was showing the entire show in order, every day, so I started TiVoing it and watched it from the beginning as soon as I could.
> 
> It remains one of the consistently best TV series I've ever seen, and I was sorry when it ended.


Another glowing review for Buffy. I guess I need to find to what I am missing.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

HoldenBanky said:


> My train commute is perfect for 1 hour (42 minute) programs as well.
> 
> My other choice was watching Alias, another show I never watched a single episode of. The damn iPod Touch has really increased my television program watching.
> 
> I will trade you my BSG rips for your Buffy rips.


I don't have all of Buffy ripped - but I can send you what I DO have...I think I got my Touch when I was up to Season 6....


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I think season 3 was my favorite. 

Season 6 also holds a couple of my all time favorite episodes. As mentioned, Once More With Feeling and also Tabula Rasa.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

When someone asks me what, in my opinion, is the best TV show of all time, my knee-jerk reaction is to say Buffy. 

Then I think about it, consider some other shows, compare them to each other, etc.

Then I realize I was right all along, and it is indeed Buffy. The genius of Joss and this show is astounding. It was a perfect storm - brilliant writing, great acting, freedom to experiment a little, great story, great characters (I've repeatedly told my wife that if I ever left her for a TV character, it would be Anya ). Oh, and my dog is named Riley. Yeah, I don't love Buffy too much.  

Angel isn't too far behind. Honestly, of the three Joss shows, I'd put Firefly last. And I love it.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Season 6 also holds a couple of my all time favorite episodes. As mentioned, Once More With Feeling and also Tabula Rasa.


For me, season 6 was my favorite. The development of the "big bad" storyline was heartbreaking and brilliant. I still feel a little twist in my stomach when I think about the "event" in season 6 that precipitates the end of that season.

I watched Buffy on DVD after it was off the air. I knew many of the events that were coming up before they happened, so there wasn't much surprise for me. But that "event" was still a surprise for me, and good God was it effective.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

crowfan said:


> It was a perfect storm - brilliant writing, great acting, freedom to experiment a little, great story, great characters...


And bunnies


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Buffy is probably my favorite TV show of all time.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

unicorngoddess said:


> And bunnies


:up: I had forgotten about bunnies!!!

I watched the show while it was on the air. Loved it. Was really bummed when it ended. Haven't been at all impressed with any of SMG's movies, she should have stuck with BtVS.

One of these days I'll have to rent all the eps from Netflix. I catch an ep here and there on TV, but would be fun to rewatch from the beginning.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Many, perhaps even most long-running series turned to crap before they were over. Buffy didn't. I'm not sure I'd call it my absolute favorite, but it was certainly up there.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

I did not start watching until it was long gone and in reruns "in order" on the Fx channel. 
Don't know why I never watched before then............I think the movie turned me off.

Then got into Angel via the complete set DVD a year or two ago. Loved that just as much.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Okay, that's it...I'm going to Target on my lunch break and buying Season 6. You can't stop me!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

When I'm stuck at work babysitting some computer taking an inordinate amount of time to finish a diagnostic or something, I'll often pull up Hulu (much as I hate to admit it, since I blame it for NBC stuff leaving iTunes) and watch an episode of Buffy. 

I've gotten back up through middle of season two again - just finished "What's My Line" parts 1 and 2.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> And bunnies


...or maybe midgets.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

HoldenBanky said:


> My train commute is perfect for 1 hour (42 minute) programs as well.
> 
> My other choice was watching Alias, another show I never watched a single episode of. The damn iPod Touch has really increased my television program watching.
> 
> I will trade you my BSG rips for your Buffy rips.


The first season of Alias was great, but it just kept going downhill.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> I think season 3 was my favorite.
> 
> Season 6 also holds a couple of my all time favorite episodes. As mentioned, Once More With Feeling and also Tabula Rasa.


I'm a big fan of Tabula Rasa too.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

jehma said:


> The first season of Alias was great, but it just kept going downhill.


I agree. It really went downhill in the last couple of seasons but was worth watching before that.

Dark Angel was a really good series for the 1st season but was horrid in season 2.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> When I'm stuck at work babysitting some computer taking an inordinate amount of time to finish a diagnostic or something, I'll often pull up Hulu (much as I hate to admit it, since I blame it for NBC stuff leaving iTunes) and watch an episode of Buffy.
> 
> I've gotten back up through middle of season two again - just finished "What's My Line" parts 1 and 2.


AHHHH!!!! Hulu has Buffy?!?!?! You just saved me like $30!!!!

Well, nevermind...its only seasons 1 and 2.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

unicorngoddess said:


> Okay, that's it...I'm going to Target on my lunch break and buying Season 6. You can't stop me!


Don't know how much the set is at Target, but Deep Discount has it for $25.90, free shipping IIRC no sales tax.

I just bought The Chosen Collection (complete seasons 1-7)


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Don't know how much the set is at Target, but Deep Discount has it for $25.90, free shipping IIRC no sales tax.
> 
> I just bought The Chosen Collection (complete seasons 1-7)


But that doesn't help me TODAY! I'm really jonesing for season six. It's only $29.99 at Target so I'm cool spending the extra $4 to get it now.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

unicorngoddess said:


> But that doesn't help me TODAY! I'm really jonesing for season six. It's only $29.99 at Target so I'm cool spending the extra $4 to get it now.


I can relate.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

It looks like fxhd is cycling through this series in order. I believe they are towards the end of season one at the moment. I've got my sp set up, so I'll only have to rent a few dvds from blockbuster before I can start watching the show via my dvr.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The Body.

This was the most hauntingly memorable and effecting episode of television I may have ever seen.

Brilliant.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh, for those wanting to purchase, Amazon frequently offers the entire 7 season box set for under $100 - I got mine for $98, and it was worth every penny (I got the Angel 5 Season box set there for $54 on special, too).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...or maybe midgets.


some evil witches


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> AHHHH!!!! Hulu has Buffy?!?!?! You just saved me like $30!!!!
> 
> Well, nevermind...its only seasons 1 and 2.


Well, when they launched, they only had season 1, so they've been adding episodes... I don't know if or when they'll add all of the episodes though.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> some evil witches


whichisridiculouscausewitchestheywerepersecutedwiccagoodandlovetheearthandwomenpowerandi'llbeoverhere.

_(odd, the forum broke that up, can't do long words either then huh, nice..)_


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

When my wife and I first started dating, she gave me so much crap about owning a show called "Buffy the Vampire Slayer." I kept telling her that was the genius of the show.

I finally convinced her to watch Season One with me and she was in, but deeply hooked, lined and sinkered by Season Two for obvious reasons to BtVS viewers.

Fast forward to this Christmas and I bought her (and us) the Chosen Collection. She loved it. Another Whedon convert.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Summer is just around the corner. That's when I usually break out my BtVS disks and start watching through the entire series again. I go through the whole thing about once/year, usually interleaving Angel starting with season 4 of Buffy. Often, you can track my progress here, because I often add a quote from my most recently completed season in my .sig here. 

Oh, and I think my favorites are seasons 5 and 6. Even knowing that the series continues (because I didn't start watching until the series was almost done), the end of season 5 still gets to me.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Success. I'm now back at work watching Season 6 Disc 1.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Success. I'm now back at work watching Season 6 Disc 1.


Oooooh - that is a very good, Spikey season!!!:up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Another one who believes BtVS is the finest television series ever created. Started watching when it debuted as mid-season replacement, and treasured every moment of it. Brilliant writing, epic story arcs, wonderful acting, incredible characters who actually, y'know, evolve over the years, and plenty of hot chicks. Plus, it brings the funny with regularity. It truly is a masterpiece, as long as you can get past the title and setting, which some people can't. 

S1 is certainly the weakest season - like I said a minute ago, it was a mid-season replacement, had no budget, and the actors were still finding themselves within the characters. But the S1 finale is amazing (like Rob said), and then S2 and S3 are simply some of the finest seasons of television that will likely ever be created, especially from a consistency standpoint. S4 isn't quite as good, although still amazing when compared to other, "mortal" television shows, but still has some amazing episodes, including my 2nd favorite ever. S5 elevates the series again, S6 is a bit of a downer but also has some amazing shows (including my favorite ep), and S7 ends the show on a high note.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I thought Riley and the Initiative was considered the weakest season -- is that Season 4?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> I thought Riley and the Initiative was considered the weakest season -- is that Season 4?


Yes--although it plays a lot better the second time through, when it becomes clear that they weren't just wandering aimlessly.

That seemed to be a problem they had in seasons where the Big Bad was revealed late--they knew where they were going, but we didn't, and thus it seemed a lot less focused than it actually was. 4 and 6 are the ones I'm thinking about, although 6 had enough geeky pleasures in it that it didn't seem to matter quite as much.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes--although it plays a lot better the second time through, when it becomes clear that they weren't just wandering aimlessly.
> 
> That seemed to be a problem they had in seasons where the Big Bad was revealed late--they knew where they were going, but we didn't, and thus it seemed a lot less focused than it actually was. 4 and 6 are the ones I'm thinking about, although 6 had enough geeky pleasures in it that it didn't seem to matter quite as much.


I definitely concur. Part of the problem with Season 4 is that the story arc is rather abrupt. Rather than a consistent, slow, climb to a climax, the season sort of shambles along until _everything_ gets resolved in the last three episodes that take place across two or three days of "Sunnydale time". And then there's the little extra "denoument" episode at the end. Just an oddly structured season-arc, compared to the rest of Buffy.

But it does improve significantly with repeated viewing.


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I thought Riley and the Initiative was considered the weakest season -- is that Season 4?


That was actually my favorite season out of all of them. I didn't like some of the later seasons when Buffy was more about moping then she was about kicking butt.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> I thought Riley and the Initiative was considered the weakest season -- is that Season 4?


Season 4 had another good episode for me...Hush.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Hush was one of the overall outstanding episodes but I really hated Riley and the initiative. I did plow through, however.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> The Body.
> 
> This was the most hauntingly memorable and effecting episode of television I may have ever seen.
> 
> Brilliant.


That was the episode I was alluding to - it hooked me fully in one episode. Prior to seeing it I thought Buffy was childish. I was wrong.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I thought Riley and the Initiative was considered the weakest season -- is that Season 4?


I agree. That scene where Riley is battling the half-humans in the Initiative room was so bad, I decided to just look at it as a B movie and enjoy it for the sheer awfulness of it.

I wasn't a fan of Glory either.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

BeanMeScot said:


> Hush was one of the overall outstanding episodes but I really hated Riley and the initiative. I did plow through, however.


+1


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I still am amazed that there are not new spinoffs now and full movies. I know writers are always looking for something that will sell, yet we get Waterworld and no one thinks about Buffy? There could be a next slayer you know, it would not have to have all the same folks, the cast sure changed during the original show, and did not destroy it, why not try a new version with guest stars from original when available? I' m thinking Europe, Transylvania, setting. Oh, and on a pay movie channel with nudity so it will play well in Europe too, they could make a fortune.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

It's a pity that my wife cannot see the stories for the majorly young female cast. I missed out on the end of season 6 & the whole of 7 due to not valueing the quality of the writing.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

visionary said:


> I still am amazed that there are not new spinoffs now and full movies. I know writers are always looking for something that will sell, yet we get Waterworld and no one thinks about Buffy? There could be a next slayer you know, it would not have to have all the same folks, the cast sure changed during the original show, and did not destroy it, why not try a new version with guest stars from original when available? I' m thinking Europe, Transylvania, setting. Oh, and on a pay movie channel with nudity so it will play well in Europe too, they could make a fortune.


There were rumors that JW was writing something for Anthony Stewart Head (Giles) which was to be made by the BBC in the UK which centered around Giles' role as a watcher, but alas they were only rumors.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

visionary said:


> I still am amazed that there are not new spinoffs now and full movies. I know writers are always looking for something that will sell, yet we get Waterworld and no one thinks about Buffy? There could be a next slayer you know, it would not have to have all the same folks, the cast sure changed during the original show, and did not destroy it, why not try a new version with guest stars from original when available?


Well, there was the animated "Buffy" that was talked about for some time. It would've been sort of a "season 1b" because it would've been cast back with them at Sunnydale High... it would've featured ALMOST the entire cast's voices (save SMG, of course... figures), and though it would've been a cartoon, it would've been every bit the writing and plot of the live-action Buffy. It even got to the point of test drawings being commissioned:








Unfortunately, no network wanted it, so it died.

There was also a "Faith" series that was also talked about, but this was before Eliza signed onto "Tru Calling." I think Faith is as good as dead as well.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

jehma said:


> I agree. That scene where Riley is battling the half-humans in the Initiative room was so bad, I decided to just look at it as a B movie and enjoy it for the sheer awfulness of it.
> 
> I wasn't a fan of Glory either.


I loved Glory!!!! Season 5 was not the strongest season, but Gloria was just delicious to watch.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Well, there was the animated "Buffy" that was talked about for some time. It would've been sort of a "season 1b" because it would've been cast back with them at Sunnydale High... it would've featured ALMOST the entire cast's voices (save SMG, of course... figures), and though it would've been a cartoon, it would've been every bit the writing and plot of the live-action Buffy. It even got to the point of test drawings being commissioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would they have explained Dawn?

-smak-


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

smak said:


> How would they have explained Dawn?
> 
> -smak-


Ret-con, basically. This would have been the "alternate" Sunnydale that was formed after the monks inserted Dawn into Buffy's life, or at least the Sunnydale that Buffy would've remembered after that point.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

I just finished the first 8 episodes. Overall, I'd say that I'm really starting to like the series. It will probably be a few days before my next dvd arrives in the mail. I've got episodes 18 and 19 saved on my dvr and I'm wondering if I should watch those or if I would be making a mistake by not watching the entire series in order.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

packerfan said:


> I just finished the first 8 episodes. Overall, I'd say that I'm really starting to like the series. It will probably be a few days before my next dvd arrives in the mail. I've got episodes 18 and 19 saved on my dvr and I'm wondering if I should watch those or if I would be making a mistake by not watching the entire series in order.


Watch in order!!!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

What she said!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

visionary said:


> I still am amazed that there are not new spinoffs now and full movies. I know writers are always looking for something that will sell, yet we get Waterworld and no one thinks about Buffy? There could be a next slayer you know, it would not have to have all the same folks, the cast sure changed during the original show, and did not destroy it, why not try a new version with guest stars from original when available? I' m thinking Europe, Transylvania, setting. Oh, and on a pay movie channel with nudity so it will play well in Europe too, they could make a fortune.


It's not necessarily a bad thing to leave a good thing alone and create NEW things either. You don't need to run something good into the ground every time.

Z


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

zordude said:


> It's not necessarily a bad thing to leave a good thing alone and create NEW things either. You don't need to run something good into the ground every time.
> 
> Z


Agreed - but when you have someone like Joss Whedonwho can create expansive worlds with tons of stories that can be told, it seems a shame that they haven't had the opportunity since "Angel" to tell some of them (on the air, at least).


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll keep with it.

Up to episode 7, season 1.

The cheesy endings are annoying me, and so is the fact that all these people are dieing (teachers, principal, substitute teachers, students) and no one talks about it. And Buffy having to do at least one cartwheel with reverse dismount per fight scene.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> I'll keep with it.
> 
> Up to episode 7, season 1.
> 
> The cheesy endings are annoying me, and so is the fact that all these people are dieing (teachers, principal, substitute teachers, students) and no one talks about it. And Buffy having to do at least one cartwheel with reverse dismount per fight scene.


I told my friends, who I know would have given up on Buffy to just watch episodes 1,2,7,12 of the first season. Not that I'm recommending that to you, but in my opinion, Buffy doesn't pick up until second season (midway through) when they finally start doing more arcs and less monster of the week. I'd consider the last half of the second season to be pretty brilliant. (And I'm probably harder on Buffy than most fans are. I watched them all last year for the first time, I rarely enjoyed monster of the week episodes in the first few seasons, but I still consider the latter half of season 2 and 3 the best and worth watching the show for.)

But if you get annoyed with everyone dying and no one talking about it, get used it, it's sorta a buy in you have to do with the show or you'll never enjoy it. Occasionally they'll self reference the absurdity of it, but if no one wanted to live there then you wouldn't really have a show.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I'll keep with it.
> 
> Up to episode 7, season 1.
> 
> The cheesy endings are annoying me, and so is the fact that all these people are dieing (teachers, principal, substitute teachers, students) and no one talks about it. And Buffy having to do at least one cartwheel with reverse dismount per fight scene.


Trust me, S2 is where Buffy gets its legs (actually I think you can start feeling it with the S1 Season Finale). To me, S2 & S3 are some of the best episodic television.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Trust me, S2 is where Buffy gets its legs (actually I think you can start feeling it with the S1 Season Finale). To me, S2 & S3 are some of the best episodic television.


I'll report back.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I'll report back.


Stick with it - you won't be sorry!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Spoiler



Damn, no more Darla. I liked Darla.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh, don't go into the girl's locker room. Sheesh.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, no more Darla. I liked Darla.


You are in for SO many surprises.

I get so excited for people when they begin watching. I wish I could go back and watch it all for the very first time....


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> You are in for SO many surprises.
> 
> I get so excited for people when they begin watching. I wish I could go back and watch it all for the very first time....


Just finished the episode with the dummy.

While kind of dumb, I must admit they keep fooling me.



Spoiler



I thought the dummy was evil.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Just finished the episode with the dummy.
> 
> While kind of dumb, I must admit they keep fooling me.
> 
> ...


I did too.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

Aniketos said:


> ...
> But if you get annoyed with everyone dying and no one talking about it, get used it, it's sorta a buy in you have to do with the show or you'll never enjoy it. Occasionally they'll self reference the absurdity of it, but if no one wanted to live there then you wouldn't really have a show.


As I recall, once during the series (season unknown) someone does ask why anyone would want to live there. The reply had to do with how reasonable housing prices were.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Season 1 complete. I don't think there is a season 2.

Everything is ok in Sunnydale. :up:


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Season 1 complete. I don't think there is a season 2.
> 
> Everything is ok in Sunnydale. :up:


Season 1 is one of my least favorite seasons. It gets MUCH better in season 2.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Well, there was the animated "Buffy" that was talked about for some time. It would've been sort of a "season 1b" because it would've been cast back with them at Sunnydale High... it would've featured ALMOST the entire cast's voices (save SMG, of course... figures), and though it would've been a cartoon, it would've been every bit the writing and plot of the live-action Buffy. It even got to the point of test drawings being commissioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone posted the video link for the preview they made to get important people interested?






Check it out if you haven't seen it, looks like it could have been good. The Buffy voice actress was pretty good.

"the harder they what"...good stuff.

edit: with all the vampire love going around nowadays I would be willing to wager that a network would be interested in this now.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Test said:


> Has anyone posted the video link for the preview they made to get important people interested?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome I had no idea they actually produced anything related to the animated series, I only remember talk. There's also a Season 8 comic series written by Joss and others involved with the show. This wiki has all the info related to that venture, and if you click on each comic, it has a narrative rundown of the stories.

As for the show, like everyone else said, Season 2 is absolutely when it becomes great. It gets darker and darker... I liked all the character arcs, plus the fact that it became more serialized. I know it's a big commitment but your really can't judge the show or stop watching until you've watched the entire second season.

The show did a brilliant job at exploring regular everyday conflicts through these crazy, fantastical stories. I connected to it big time I think because I was the same age as the characters so a lot of the stuff mirrored my experiences at the time (less the vampires, etc). But bullies, identity issues, authority problems, unrequited crushes, first romance gone bad, the nerves of graduating and moving on, etc.

I think the big problem Buffy had at first was that people wouldn't give it a chance because it looked like a teen high school show named "Buffy The Vampire Slayer." The fact that anyone watched it all after that horrendous movie is a shock in itself. But I think over the second season it defined itself and it only got better.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

:sigh: I miss Buffy.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> That's awesome I had no idea they actually produced anything related to the animated series, I only remember talk. There's also a Season 8 comic series written by Joss and others involved with the show. This wiki has all the info related to that venture, and if you click on each comic, it has a narrative rundown of the stories.
> 
> As for the show, like everyone else said, Season 2 is absolutely when it becomes great. It gets darker and darker... I liked all the character arcs, plus the fact that it became more serialized. I know it's a big commitment but your really can't judge the show or stop watching until you've watched the entire second season.
> 
> ...


The biggest bad of all the "Big Bads" was the name of the show.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> You are in for SO many surprises.
> 
> I get so excited for people when they begin watching. I wish I could go back and watch it all for the very first time....


I'm SO jealous of people starting from the beginning! *12* seasons of Joss's magic.

*sigh*


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Robin said:


> I'm SO jealous of people starting from the beginning! *12* seasons of Joss's magic.
> 
> *sigh*


I know. They're in for such a treat.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Robin said:


> I'm SO jealous of people starting from the beginning! *12* seasons of Joss's magic.
> 
> *sigh*


I'm halfway through season 5. Is the second half of the series better than the first?


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

packerfan said:


> I'm halfway through season 5. Is the second half of the series better than the first?


I enjoyed season five with one exception....Dawn. One of the best episodes of series is later on in the season. I'd say that even though the second half of the second season and the entire third season are my two favorite seasons, the later seasons have some of the best episodes of the show.

Edit: Robin added Angel into the tally for seasons. There's seven seasons of Buffy and five of Angel.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

packerfan said:


> I'm halfway through season 5. Is the second half of the series better than the first?


No, you've pretty much seen it at its best. (Well, except the musical in s6. OMG, the musical!)

If you don't like it by now I doubt you will. But I don't understand you.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll take season 5 over season 6. Buffy's sixth season is like cauliflower. It's not entirely terrible but I see no reason to experience it again (excepting the musical).


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Robin said:


> I'm SO jealous of people starting from the beginning! *12* seasons of Joss's magic.
> 
> *sigh*





FilmCritic3000 said:


> I know. They're in for such a treat.


I'm not sure if it's 12 seasons.

Hulu is only showing 3, I think. 

Buffy came back from summer break and was a bit off. I enjoyed sexy-dance a lot, but it was mean to Willow.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I'm not sure if it's 12 seasons.
> 
> Hulu is only showing 3, I think.
> 
> Buffy came back from summer break and was a bit off. I enjoyed sexy-dance a lot, but it was mean to Willow.


12 seasons = 7 seasons Buffy + 5 seasons Angel.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> 12 seasons = 7 seasons Buffy + 5 seasons Angel.


Gotcha. I don't believe i have (free) access to all 12, unfortunately.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Actually, it's now lucky 13, if you count Buffy Season 8 (the comic book series).


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

packerfan said:


> I'm halfway through season 5. Is the second half of the series better than the first?


Nope. Seasons 2-3 were probably the best, Season 5 has some high points, after that it rolled slowly downhill IMO. I think it would have been much better to end on the Season 5 finale - it was perfect.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Zevida said:


> Nope. Seasons 2-3 were probably the best, Season 5 has some high points, after that it rolled slowly downhill IMO. I think it would have been much better to end on the Season 5 finale - it was perfect.


Totally agree. After watching the S5 final, I thought that



Spoiler



UPN would come out and say their commitment to pick up Buffy was a lie and that the show had ended. I felt that was the perfect ending to the show.



However, I generally enjoyed S6 especially the last few episodes.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, it's now lucky 13, if you count Buffy Season 8 (the comic book series).


And if you count Angel: After the Fall, that's 14.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Season 5 has two of the best episodes of the series. One is about halfway through and the other is the season finale. Both were pure genius.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> Season 5 has two of the best episodes of the series. One is about halfway through and the other is the season finale. Both were pure genius.


I know the episode of which you speak. Let's just say it was unnervingly similar to my own experience (minus the finding of) so that whole episode hit home. Aside from that, easily one of the top five episodes of the series. And the season five finale was awesome as well - I thought they did a great job arching season five out and the finale was the perfect culimation.



> And if you count Angel: After the Fall, that's 14.


And if you count "Fray," that's.... You get the point. (never read Fray I just know it takes place far in the future)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

packerfan said:


> I'm halfway through season 5. Is the second half of the series better than the first?





Robin said:


> No, you've pretty much seen it at its best. (Well, except the musical in s6. OMG, the musical!)
> 
> If you don't like it by now I doubt you will. But I don't understand you.





Zevida said:


> Nope. Seasons 2-3 were probably the best, Season 5 has some high points, after that it rolled slowly downhill IMO. I think it would have been much better to end on the Season 5 finale - it was perfect.


The ladies are correct - you've seen the show at its consistent best by now. There will still be some amazing episodes (including the already-mentioned best single episode of any show ever), but in terms of consistent, episode-to-episode brilliance, the show hits its peak in S3 and then slowly starts to decline. The good thing about it, though, is that even a bad episode of _Buffy_ is better than just about anything else to grace the TV screen. Plus, some of the best individual episodes are in the latter half of the series. And it ends the way I always hoped it would end.

So you still have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

What is the best episode that everyone is talking about?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Robin said:


> I'm SO jealous of people starting from the beginning! *12* seasons of Joss's magic.
> 
> *sigh*





FilmCritic3000 said:


> I know. They're in for such a treat.


This....

Oh to be able to start all over again. It'd be like falling in love for the very first time.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Test said:


> What is the best episode that everyone is talking about?


Invariably, whenever Buffyphiles refer to the best episode, they mean either S5's "The Body" or S6's "Once More With Feeling". And they're both right. I prefer "OMWF" because of its sheer genius, and because it rewards close watching of the previous seasons, and because I find "The Body" too painful, but there's no denying that "The Body" is astoundingly powerful, and just about perfect in its execution.

I'd also add S4's "Hush" to the discussion of best episodes ever, but it's not quite to the level of the other two.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Invariably, whenever Buffyphiles refer to the best episode, they mean either S5's "The Body" or S6's "Once More With Feeling". And they're both right. I prefer "OMWF" because of its sheer genius, and because it rewards close watching of the previous seasons, and because I find "The Body" too painful, but there's no denying that "The Body" is astoundingly powerful, and just about perfect in its execution.
> 
> I'd also add S4's "Hush" to the discussion of best episodes ever, but it's not quite to the level of the other two.


Thanks, I guess you are right about all 3 because those are the episodes I was thinking of when asking my question.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

packerfan said:


> I'm halfway through season 5. Is the second half of the series better than the first?


You didn't find season two to be nearly incredible? What didn't you like about it? Like others said, seasons 2 and 3 are the best consistently. Four had some problems, then 5 kind regained it's footing in terms of storytelling. I'd say 6 was by far the most "controversial" in terms of division among fan reaction--they either hated the **** out of it or thought it was brilliant. 7 started out kind of slow BUT the whole season is pretty much one big arc so stuff like that _always _starts slow. The second half of S7 leading to the finale was very well executed.

But I'd love to here your thoughts on season 2 and 3 having watched them recently for the first time. Of the first four seasons, which was your favorite/least favorite?


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> You didn't find season two to be nearly incredible? What didn't you like about it? Like others said, seasons 2 and 3 are the best consistently. Four had some problems, then 5 kind regained it's footing in terms of storytelling. I'd say 6 was by far the most "controversial" in terms of division among fan reaction--they either hated the **** out of it or thought it was brilliant. 7 started out kind of slow BUT the whole season is pretty much one big arc so stuff like that _always _starts slow. The second half of S7 leading to the finale was very well executed.
> 
> But I'd love to here your thoughts on season 2 and 3 having watched them recently for the first time. Of the first four seasons, which was your favorite/least favorite?


I'm not saying it is a bad show, but with all of the hype I just had expected more. It seems to pale in comparison to some of my favorites:

Dexter, The Shield, Supernatural, and Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

packerfan said:


> Dexter, The Shield, Supernatural, and Battlestar Galactica


Well, Battlestar's good qualities existed solely and exclusively on the surface. Buffy had more depth than Ronald Moore could ever dream of.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Our oldest wanted to start watching Buffy, he had only seen once more with feeling. We started him from season 1 and got half way through the first episode before asking where Buffy's sister was.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm probably in the minority on this but Buffy vs Dracula was one of my favorite episodes.

OMWF was great but by then I was sick of Spike.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm probably in the minority on this but Buffy vs Dracula was one of my favorite episodes.


That was brilliant. I went through most of the episode rolling my eyes at the thought that he would be the Big Bad for the season. They played me like a Stradivarius. I've never hated something so much while watching it, and then loved it so much in retrospect.

Although I did love Xander's Renfield act even the first time.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

packerfan said:


> I'm not saying it is a bad show, but with all of the hype I just had expected more. It seems to pale in comparison to some of my favorites:
> 
> Dexter, The Shield, Supernatural, and Battlestar Galactica


You gotta understand the time line for the show as well. There were so few shows that were of that quality back then. Not many were doing arcs and had such strong character development or as much foreshadowing. Nowadays more and more shows are doing it, but then it was more of a rarity.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Remember everyone this is not a spoiler thread and we're getting pretty close to the line on a few things. This is actively being read by people watching the show for the first time.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

packerfan said:


> I'm not saying it is a bad show, but with all of the hype I just had expected more. It seems to pale in comparison to some of my favorites:
> 
> Dexter, The Shield, Supernatural, and Battlestar Galactica


Not to belittle your taste in shows, because everyone's likes/dislikes are subjective, but BSG isn't even in the same stratosphere as the rest of those shows (ot BtVS for that matter). Dexter and The Shield are totally different types of show than was BtVS, so you can't really evaluate them on the same level. I did find it interesting that you say that BtVS pales in comparison to Supernatural, since Supernatural (which is one of my favorite shows too) pretty much owes its entire existence to the success of Buffy before it, and incorporates many of the same elements and themes that Buffy first brought to the small screen.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I kind of see where Pack is coming from in that when something is hyped for so long, it's almost impossible for it to live up to those expectations. He probably watched those other shows all along so they were fresh and not talked up to this impossible level. I felt the same way about The Sopranos. I never watched it but after *years* of everyone prasing it like second coming of jesus, I gave it a shot... I hated it. 

This is #1 reason why I see movies opening weekend because if they're good and I have to listen to everyone earth talk it up, then the expectations are too high. Maybe that's what happened w/ Pack and Buffy. Also, all those other shows on the list don't really have anything in common w/ Buff storywise. The only viable comparison would be Supernatural, which I've never seen...

That said, I'm still surprised you didn't think Season 2 was one of the best seasons of any show ever, lol...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

emandbri said:


> Our oldest wanted to start watching Buffy, he had only seen once more with feeling. We started him from season 1 and got half way through the first episode before asking where Buffy's sister was.


Buffy has a sister?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm probably in the minority on this but Buffy vs Dracula was one of my favorite episodes.
> 
> OMWF was great but by then I was sick of Spike.


Spike's still alive?



Spoiler



I just saw the episode where he melted the annointed kiddo.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Spike's still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drew, you're still pretty early on in season two then? HURRY UP!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Drew, you're still pretty early on in season two then? HURRY UP!


I'm trying. Up to the Inca Mummy episode. Remember that one?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I'm trying. Up to the Inca Mummy episode. Remember that one?


Ugh. Unfortunately. Not one of the better episodes from that season. It's not a BAD episode... just rather dull and pedestrian.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Buffy has a sister?


GET OUT! GET OUT! GET OUT! Maybe stop reading this thread or people could start spoiler tagging. Seriously though this thread is getting bad on the spoilers, I had a lot of Buffy ruined for me and it took the surprise out of it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> GET OUT! GET OUT! GET OUT! Maybe stop reading this thread or people could start spoiler tagging. Seriously though this thread is getting bad on the spoilers, I had a lot of Buffy ruined for me and it took the surprise out of it.


I think you can assume that a thread about a show who's last season ended over 6 years ago is gonna have spoilers.

If you are worried about them, I would suggest not entering the thread.

Just sayin...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I'm trying. Up to the Inca Mummy episode. Remember that one?


I try not to. Thanks for memory. 

Trust me, it gets MUCH better this season.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I think you can assume that a thread about a show who's last season ended over 6 years ago is gonna have spoilers.


The thread doesn't have spoiler in the title and was specifically started by someone who hadn't watched the whole show asking if it was good. This thread was then bumped by someone who also specifically stated he had just started watching. I think the onus is on us to be courteous and not spoil the experience for the newbies.

Spoiler tags are so easy everyone. :up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Ugh. Unfortunately. Not one of the better episodes from that season. It's not a BAD episode... just rather dull and pedestrian.


But it has a fantastic payoff in S6. :up:


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Aniketos said:


> GET OUT! GET OUT! GET OUT! Maybe stop reading this thread or people could start spoiler tagging. Seriously though this thread is getting bad on the spoilers, I had a lot of Buffy ruined for me and it took the surprise out of it.





uncdrew said:


> Buffy has a sister?





nyny523 said:


> I think you can assume that a thread about a show who's last season ended over 6 years ago is gonna have spoilers.
> 
> If you are worried about them, I would suggest not entering the thread.
> 
> Just sayin...


I did it more for the GET OUT! GET OUT! GET OUT! joke.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm probably in the minority on this but Buffy vs Dracula was one of my favorite episodes.
> 
> OMWF was great but by then I was sick of Spike.


I love that episode too. Mostly because SMG is reunited with Anton from All My Children. The actors name escapes me right now....Rudolph Martin......maybe.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Aniketos said:


> I did it more for the GET OUT! GET OUT! GET OUT! joke.


I got it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I think you can assume that a thread about a show who's last season ended over 6 years ago is gonna have spoilers.
> 
> If you are worried about them, I would suggest not entering the thread.
> 
> Just sayin...


Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Listen - I am ALL about the spoilers if you want to bring something up in a thread that is completely unrelated to the topic. Someone once (unintentionally) spoiled a Veronica Mars episode for me in a WAYT thread - in a case such as that, spoiler tags are essential.

But when you come into a thread that is titled "Buffy the Vampire Slayer", which is about a show that ended it's run in 2003, you have to expect people will be discussing the show, even if the term "Spoilers" is not in the title. And BTW, the title does not say "No Spoilers", either, which is what most people do if they don't want something that has already aired to be spoiled.

For me it is just common sense - if there is a movie or show I have not seen, and I see a thread about it, I simply stay away to avoid possible spoilers.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't really mind either way. Most of what I read doesn't ruin it for me.


Spoiler



So there's a Dracula episode coming up with a big twist. So she has a sister. Ok, cool.



But at the same time y'all know there are people here who are watching it for the first time. It's not that hard to spoiler things and it's a nice thing to do. I don't feel the need to start my own "Drew is watching this for the first time and has questions ***NO SPOILERS***" thread, but I will come her for the knowledge of the BtVS crowd in the upcoming months as I watch the show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although I did love Xander's Renfield act even the first time.


Is that the ep where he says:



Spoiler



I'm tired of being the buttmonkey! I'm tired of being the one who gets the "funny syphillis"!



?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Buffy has a sister?


Not really.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

busyba said:


> Is that the ep where he says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.

The exact exchange is:


Spoiler



_Xander_: Where is he? Where's the creep that turned me into a spider-eating man-*****? 
_Buffy_: He's gone. 
_Xander_: Damnit. You know what? I'm sick of this crap. I'm sick of being the guy who eats insects and gets the funny syphilis. As of this moment, it's over. I'm finished being everybody's butt-monkey. 
_Buffy_: Check. No more butt-monkey.



Genius.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, that's one of my favorite passages from the entire run.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> Not really.


Interesting...

I mean she is a vampire, right? The master bit her, she's gotta hook up with Angel somehow, someday.

Hmm...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I just checked my posts in the thread and they're spoiler-free. Unless you count knowing that there's a musical episode a spoiler, but that would be a stretch.

I do encourage others to do the same...yes, the show has been over for six years, but we want everyone else to get to experience the magic like we did, no?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I mean she is a vampire, right? The master bit her, she's gotta hook up with Angel somehow, someday.
> 
> Hmm...


Who is a vampire? Buffy?

I don't think I'm spoiling anything by saying "no".


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I mean she is a vampire, right? The master bit her, she's gotta hook up with Angel somehow, someday.
> 
> Hmm...


Becoming a vampire rules: vampire drinks your blood, then you drink their blood. He just drank her blood.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm probably in the minority on this but Buffy vs Dracula was one of my favorite episodes.


That was the episode that hooked me.



Spoiler



Buffy: Who are you?
Dracula: I am... Dracula.
Buffy: Get out!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Drewster said:


> That was the episode that hooked me.


It took you 4 full seasons to get hooked, or did you pick it up late.


----------



## BWINKLER92 (Oct 11, 2008)

I just don't see why a more adult version with nudity and such was not considered for one of the pay channels, or even that animated series could have been on adult swim animated stuff at night. It would garner a big audience, look how well Japanese do with adult animae stuff, that is proof it would be heavily watched.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BWINKLER92 said:


> I just don't see why a more adult version with nudity and such was not considered for one of the pay channels, or even that animated series could have been on adult swim animated stuff at night. It would garner a big audience, look how well Japanese do with adult animae stuff, that is proof it would be heavily watched.


In 1997?!?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

BWINKLER92 said:


> I just don't see why a more adult version with nudity and such was not considered for one of the pay channels, or even that animated series could have been on adult swim animated stuff at night. It would garner a big audience, look how well Japanese do with adult animae stuff, that is proof it would be heavily watched.


Visionary, is that you?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> Becoming a vampire rules: vampire drinks your blood, then you drink their blood. He just drank her blood.


To quote Buffy:

"To make a vampire they have to suck your blood. And then you have to suck their blood. It's like a whole big sucking thing"


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Visionary, is that you?


After that comment, is there doubt...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

BeanMeScot said:


> After that comment, is there doubt...


downright spooky


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Visionary, is that you?


It's gotta be. One more for the ignore list I guess.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> It's gotta be.


What would you estimate your level of certainty to be?


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> It's gotta be. One more for the ignore list I guess.


How sure are you? 

Edit: Crap didn't scroll to the next page and see busyba..


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> It took you 4 full seasons to get hooked, or did you pick it up late.


The second one. I'd heard it was good, but didn't start watching until Xena was going off the air. I wanted something to replace my favorite "put brain on shelf" show, and got much, much, more.

I made up for lost time fast, though. My wife and I were both hooked, and shortly after that FX began the running the first four seasons, in sequence, two per weeknight. We sucked down 10 hours of Buffy per week that fall... man, it was sooooooo good.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Buffy just ruined a perfectly good frat party.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> How sure are you?
> 
> Edit: Crap didn't scroll to the next page and see busyba..


haha u suk noob


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> What would you estimate your level of certainty to be?





scottjf8 said:


> How sure are you?
> 
> Edit: Crap didn't scroll to the next page and see busyba..


I don't play the percentage game anymore.


----------



## BWINKLER92 (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't get these weird responses. One person thinks the idea visionary, another can't figure out I am talking about modern years after the series ended, of course, to make the mature version. The cartoon proposal mentioned was also not 1997 but after the TV series, so what is so hard to follow here? 

It is just an opinion, and because of one opinion that isn't their own they talk of ignoring? Why are these people even going to a forum if they don't want to see the opinions of others, especially right on right ones? I am quite sure my idea would be profitable, even if done now if you can get Sarah Gellar. 

Why is saying another Buffy series is a good idea so strange to all the responders? Look at all the remakes of movies and how profitable most have been. Usually the remakes have some adult scenes too, so what is shocking about that idea for Buffy?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

*plonk*


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> *plonk*


ditto.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I may need to break out the tool kit again.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Langree said:


> I may need to break out the tool kit again.


That's what she said.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

So it's November 1st in Sunnydale. Quite a Halloween. 



Spoiler



So Giles is a vampire... interesting...


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> So it's November 1st in Sunnydale. Quite a Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm beginning to think you are confused on what a vampire is


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Aniketos said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think you are confused on what a vampire is


Or to steal another line... "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Vampire = anyone not normal.


Right?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Vampire = anyone not normal.
> 
> Right?


No.

Vampire = immortal half-demon folk with fangs who subsist on blood, hate garlic, combust in sunlight, can't enter your house without permission, fall to dust when staked in the heart, etc...

Not Normal (by which I suspect you meant "not _human_") = Demon.

Later in the run and on Angel, there are some vague definitions that are suggested (but not definitively fleshed out, and sometimes contradictory) for "pure demon" vs. "fallen demon" vs. "half demon" vs. "good demon" vs. "bad demon" vs. other various flavors, but basically everything that's not human is a demon, and vamps are a subset of demon.

There are also other supernatural entities, but that are human and not demon, the most obvious example being Slayers, such as Buffy.

edit: I don't recall the episode you were referring to, so could you explain the details that led you to say


Spoiler



Giles is a vampire


?

edit2: I think I might remember the episode now... in the buffyverse, magic exists and it is a power that humans are capable of tapping into, through natural talent and/or aided by magic items.

While some humans might have abilities that make them more capable than others of using magic, or more capable of using more powerful magicks, human magic users are not demons or vampires or necessarily anything other than human.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I appreciate the detailed response.

When I say "Ahhh... Billy is a vampire" that's my lame way of simply saying there's something about Billy that we don't know yet. That's all.

I expect by the end of the series I'll have called everyone a vampire.  Except maybe Zander. He's just a spas.

In the Halloween episode...


Spoiler



we learn there's something up with Giles. The Ethan-costume-guy called him an ex "mate" and made some clear indications that the kiddos don't know something about him that he's hiding.



So clearly he's a vampire.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> When I say "Ahhh... Billy is a vampire" that's my lame way of simply saying there's something about Billy that we don't know yet. That's all.


Ah. Kinda like Wesley Snipes saying that yo mama's an astronaut. 



> I expect by the end of the series I'll have called everyone a vampire.  Except maybe Zander. He's just a spas.


Quoted for posterity.

This is going to be really funny later. 

p.s.: It's *X*ander.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Now I'm sad again that the proposed Giles centric spin-off never happened.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> p.s.: It's *X*ander.


Short for Alexander Lavelle Harris.

Yes, I'm a geek enough to know his full name. 

ETA: is that a spoiler?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Short for Alexander Lavelle Harris.
> 
> Yes, I'm a geek enough to know his full name.
> 
> ETA: is that a spoiler?


Lavelle?!?!

When did that come up?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Probably Willow calling him on something using his full name.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> Now I'm sad again that the proposed Giles centric spin-off never happened.


"Ripper". You're not the only one.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> Lavelle?!?!
> 
> When did that come up?


"Teacher's Pet" - Season 1, Episode 4


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Hell,


Spoiler



they just turned Giles' girlfriend Ms. Calendar into a vampire (ie demon). Mark of Igon. :down:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

When you're discussing a show about vampires, you really should learn how to use the word "vampire" correctly, in order to avoid looking like, well, an idiot.

Just a bit of friendly advice...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When you're discussing a show about vampires, you really should learn how to use the word "vampire" correctly, in order to avoid looking like, well, an idiot.
> 
> Just a bit of friendly advice...


I don't care what I look like.

You're probably a vampire too.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I gotta say,


Spoiler



Joss does keep me on my toes. I was sure Kendra was a "vampire" (did I get that right?) but turns out she's some form of slayer herself. Interesting...



She's probably a vampire.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I gotta say,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Joss, not Josh.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Joss, not Josh.


Ooops. I thought that looked wrong. Thanks.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Spoiler



Jack Tripper from Three's Company?



Definitely a vampire. We'll see, show's just starting.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Not one of the better episodes.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Not one of the better episodes.


True.

But, once again, not a vampire.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

BWINKLER92 said:


> I just don't see why a more adult version with nudity and such was not considered for one of the pay channels, or even that animated series could have been on adult swim animated stuff at night. It would garner a big audience, look how well Japanese do with adult animae stuff, that is proof it would be heavily watched.


In the U.S., the preconception is that animation = for children.

It's changing slowly, but it will be a long time before it's generally accepted that animation can be more mature.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> True.
> 
> But, once again, not a vampire.


Yep, not a vampire. Phew.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Not one of the better episodes.


For a while, this was one of my LEAST favorite episodes. The DV-angle always disturbed me. But it has some important foreshadowing and character development moments. It's definitely a much better episode on repeated re-watching. I think it's hard to see its depth at first viewing.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

AJRitz said:


> For a while, this was one of my LEAST favorite episodes. The DV-angle always disturbed me. But it has some important foreshadowing and character development moments. It's definitely a much better episode on repeated re-watching. I think it's hard to see its depth at first viewing.


DV? Dead Vampire? Doctor Vampire? Dr. Acula? I'm confused.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

AJRitz said:


> For a while, this was one of my LEAST favorite episodes. The DV-angle always disturbed me. But it has some important foreshadowing and character development moments. It's definitely a much better episode on repeated re-watching. I think it's hard to see its depth at first viewing.


DV-angle?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Domestic Violence


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Domestic Violence


Ah... aren't vampires all sort of one big family. Lots of DV goin' on there. The master really should have been arrested.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Domestic Violence





Spoiler



Joss delves into DV again in 'Angel'


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Just got back to my summer-rewatching last night after a break for family vacation.

_The Wish_ rocks!!!

That is all.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

AJRitz said:


> Just got back to my summer-rewatching last night after a break for family vacation.
> 
> _The Wish_ rocks!!!
> 
> That is all.


Definitely one of my favorite of the lesser-publicized episodes (i.e., the tier below "OMWF", "The Body" , and "Hush"). Lots to love about this ep - we get our first introduction to two of my favorite characters, plus Joss dusts off some recurring characters we hadn't seen in a while (pun intended). I also love the camerawork and how they change the ambiance of Sunnydale.

I'd gush about it more, but I'm trying to refrain from spoilers since Drew is actively watching right now.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks DPR.

Just saw the one with the Judge. I like the guy. Blue, small horns, patient, soft-spoken.

I'm only halfway through (it's a 2 parter), and it seems that:



Spoiler



Ms. Calendar is also a vampire (ie not normal)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

A) Just say "not normal"... stop saying "vampire"  


2) I'd say that over the course of the entire series, easily 90&#37; of the people with spoken lines are "not normal". So just be surprised when they are normal.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

busyba said:


> *A) *Just say "not normal"... stop saying "vampire"
> 
> *2) *I'd say that over the course of the entire series, easily 90% of the people with spoken lines are "not normal". So just be surprised when they are normal.


Heh.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> A) Just say "not normal"... stop saying "vampire"
> 
> 2) I'd say that over the course of the entire series, easily 90% of the people with spoken lines are "not normal". So just be surprised when they are normal.


Yes, it was easy to see early in the show that every single character would either date a bad guy, be a bad guy, turn into a bad guy temporarily, etc.

...and that's why I started calling those events "vampires". I knew it would make me laugh when I eventually call them all vampires. Yes, I have a strange sense of humor.

Man, that episode with the eggs was a dud. Easily my least favorite.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Man, that episode with the eggs was a dud. Easily my least favorite.


Sometimes you need a crappy episode to cleanse the palate, like a sorbet. 

But compared to most tv series, BtVS is way ahead, both in batting average and slugging average.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> Sometimes you need a crappy episode to cleanse the palate, like a sorbet.
> 
> But compared to most tv series, BtVS is way ahead, both in batting average and slugging average.


Totally agree. I enjoyed the egg episode, but it just wasn't as good as others I've seen (or will see).


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Thanks DPR.
> 
> Just saw the one with the Judge. I like the guy. Blue, small horns, patient, soft-spoken.
> 
> ...


This thread (and any early morning in a hotel with the rest of my family asleep) led me to watch this episode for the first time in a few year. Still an awesome episode!


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Hold on tight drew, it's about to get *really* good.

drew don't read this (spoiler about upcoming season 2 stuff):



Spoiler



I just got chills thinking about what Angelus does to Giles with Miss Calendar. Awesome and heartbreaking.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Man, that episode with the eggs was a dud. Easily my least favorite.


Totally agree. That was just one awful episode, IMHO.... probably my least favorite of the series.

(Of course, I was one of the very few that actually enjoyed "Beer Bad," so...)


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

crowfan said:


> Hold on tight drew, it's about to get *really* good.
> 
> drew don't read this (spoiler about upcoming season 2 stuff):
> 
> ...


I really hate that episode. I usually leave the room


Spoiler



when Giles gets home.



I. Just. Can't. Watch.

Note that I don't mean hate as in "think is bad". I mean hate as in it makes me so sad that I can't stand it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Oz... saw that coming...



Spoiler



vampire (ie werewolf)


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> (Of course, I was one of the very few that actually enjoyed "Beer Bad," so...)


There always has to be one.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I too enjoyed "Beer Bad".


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Drewster said:


> I too enjoyed "Beer Bad".


So you're the other one I've been hearing about!


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> So you're the other one I've been hearing about!


As much as I hated Beer Bad, I'd consider the worst episode ever to be I Robot You Jane. I'd happily watch Beer Bad again if it meant scrubbing that from my memory.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Aniketos said:


> As much as I hated Beer Bad, I'd consider the worst episode ever to be I Robot You Jane. I'd happily watch Beer Bad again if it meant scrubbing that from my memory.


I'm not a huge fan of Doublemeat Palace myself.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lori said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Doublemeat Palace myself.


GAAAH! I forgot about that one.... and you had to go and remind me! Ugh! 



Yeah, I take it back, "Bad Eggs" is my second least favorite. "Doublemeat Palace" is definitely my least favorite.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> GAAAH! I forgot about that one.... and you had to go and remind me! Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I take it back, "Bad Eggs" is my second least favorite. "Doublemeat Palace" is definitely my least favorite.


Oh wow. I forgot about that episode too.....Yikes....that was BAD.


----------

